# Filming newbie



## adhocphotographer (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't film much with my 5D, but am doing so more and more, interviews mostly.

Anyway, the other day at a party, some friends broke into spontaneous song. I already had my camera out and chose to film it. Fine the settings were far from perfect, but i shot it anyway as a memento. During filming, i took a photo, accidentally (alcohol induced snap-happy fingers). I thought nothing of it until i checked out my footage the next day, and felt both stupid and annoyed (ontop of a throbbing head). In the footage at the moment i took the still, there is a pause in the filming and an audible 'fake' (?) shutter click, before continuing normally. Fortunately, it was just friends and I think they will find it funny considering it was me, but also shoot b-roll and interviews on the side for a small documentary producer. Thankfully, nothing like this has happened in any of these jobs...

I knew it was possible to take stills while filming, but if it screws up the shoot, what's the point? Is there anyway of repairing this, or at the least disabling this feature so i don't do it again? What did i do wrong, and how can i avoid it in the future.

Thanks,

John


----------



## DanThePhotoMan (Feb 12, 2014)

As far as I am aware, there is not a way to disable that feature. I just did a quick little google search and couldn't find anything on it either. 

As far as what the point would be, the only thing I can think of would be if you were just kind of fooling around with the video and realized you wanted to take a picture, you can still capture a RAW image with a press of the shutter button. That is if you have RAW as your current setting though. 

I don't think there's anything you did wrong; it's just a feature of the camera. As far as not doing it again, I'd say just pay more attention to your finger placement (unless you're having a little bit to drink again ;D). Also, use some kind of tripod or shoulder rig so your hands aren't resting on the camera but the other grips if you really want to make sure it doesn't happen again.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Feb 12, 2014)

Dan,

Thanks for the info... I guess I will chalk this up to the (alcohol induced) learning curve! :

When i shoot footage for 'work' (not really work, it is just for experience/favour to a friend), my cameras are firmly on tripods and I don't touch them once they are set up! I will have to adapt a new camera holding technique for run-and-gun shooting that removes the finger from temptation!


----------



## rmblack (Feb 12, 2014)

I do believe Magic Lantern has an option to disable photos in Live View mode, as well as possibly taking a still without losing your recording. Not so sure on photo taking part, but I know I saw the disable shutter in Live View in the menu somewhere...


----------



## adhocphotographer (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks, though ML is not on my agenda yet... still mainly a stills shooter!


----------



## BumpyMunky (Mar 15, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> I knew it was possible to take stills while filming, but if it screws up the shoot, what's the point? Is there anyway of repairing this, or at the least disabling this feature so i don't do it again? What did i do wrong, and how can i avoid it in the future.



You don't mention a 5d mk III, but your sig does, so I gather that's what you're filming with.

Page 244 of the manual shows the settings for Shooting (Camera icon) menu 5 and the "Movie shooting button" settings. This sets the shutter to start/stop movies when in movie mode. It prevents stills while shooting video. That's how I have mine set up. With that setup, it also allows most remote triggers to control video start/stop.


----------

